# Inexpensive Soldering Stations



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm looking for some soldering station recommendations for soldering led's, pcb's and just plain general wiring and craft soldering. I don't really want to spend more than $100 US, but there are so many different choices I don't know where to place my faith, so I'm hoping someone here can offer up some good advice.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 13, 2009)

I would say that a Weller is a good brand for a starting soldering station 

This one would be good to start - you really don't need anything fancy:
http://www.action-electronics.com/wewlc100.htm

These are good threads to read:
http://http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=141539

and

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/213787


Will


----------



## spencer (Jan 13, 2009)

Your second link is broken qwuiles. It should read http://candlepowerforums.com/...d.php?t=141539


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Will, that was one of the ones I was looking at. I read one of those threads too, but neither of the links work for the other one.

How would this hakko compare?


----------



## wquiles (Jan 14, 2009)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> Thanks Will, that was one of the ones I was looking at. I read one of those threads too, but neither of the links work for the other one.
> 
> How would this hakko compare?



The Weller is a good buy, but if you have the money, I would get that Hakko instead 

Will


----------



## bbgobie (Jan 14, 2009)

I finally caved in and bought a Hakko 936
OMIOGOD!IJ!EOJ!IO!!!

Great. soldering is a joy now instead of a pain.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll be getting the Hakko then, since it just sneaks into my budget. Can anyone recommend a reliable online retailer that sells it?


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jan 14, 2009)

Both of those links were wrong. Now that I'm awake enough to troubleshoot, here's the correct link:

*I'd like to solder *videos added***

*The thread was very helpful.


----------



## keysandslots (Jan 15, 2009)

I have this Hakko, now discontinued:

http://www.hakkousa.com/detail.asp?CID=49&PID=2408&Page=1

You might be able to find it for a good price, it works great!.

Randy


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jan 15, 2009)

Ness Electronics in St. Paul carries Hakko. I'll probably pick it up there to support my "local" business 
(unless I find a _really_ good deal online)


----------



## kuksul08 (Jan 18, 2009)

I bought a weller wlc100 it works nicely


----------



## RayO (Jan 18, 2009)

Check out this Hakko clone. It's a great station for the money! http://www.circuitspecialists.com/prod.itml/icOid/7307


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jan 19, 2009)

RayO said:


> Check out this Hakko clone. It's a great station for the money! http://www.circuitspecialists.com/prod.itml/icOid/7307



I'm not a big fan of clones. You usually get what you pay for.


----------



## datiLED (Jan 19, 2009)

RayO said:


> Check out this Hakko clone. It's a great station for the money! http://www.circuitspecialists.com/prod.itml/icOid/7307


 
+1 

I have had that station for nearly 4 years, and it is a great bargain. It is a solid performer, and I use it a lot. Plus, it accepts Hakko tips.



Tekno_Cowboy said:


> I'm not a big fan of clones. You usually get what you pay for.


 
This station is a bargain, and I have not been disappointed. I would not be surprised if it was made by Hakko. My next station purchase will be the digital version of the CSI station linked above. But, I don't feel the need to upgrade when the analog version is serving me so well.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jan 19, 2009)

I still think I'll go with the brand name. I've been burned (pun intended) by too many Clones/knock-offs/etc. that people have told me worked well for them. Maybe I'll pick one up later on as a loaner tool.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jan 19, 2009)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> Ness Electronics in St. Paul carries Hakko. I'll probably pick it up there to support my "local" business
> (unless I find a _really_ good deal online)



Picked up the Hakko 936 and some extra tips at this place today. The people were surprisingly friendly for a St. Paul location, and helped me pick out just what I needed  (not that that makes a difference in the quality of the product )

Now I just need to find a good place to put it.

Thanks everyone for your advice!
I'll post back once I get a chance to use it


----------



## RayO (Jan 20, 2009)

Tekno Cowboy...Great choice! The Hakko 936 is a terrific station that will last you for a long long time.

datiLED....Your mod work looks great! That CSI station really is a great bargin. After purchasing my Hakko, I found the CSI model and have recommended that model to some friends. They have nothing but good things to say, and the tips are interchangeable with the Hakko.


----------



## Erasmus (Jan 22, 2009)

RayO said:


> Check out this Hakko clone. It's a great station for the money! http://www.circuitspecialists.com/prod.itml/icOid/7307


I have sth similar, mine is called Aoyue 937, a knock-off from the Hakko 937. At the time I bought it I never even heard of Hakko, so I didn't know it's a clone. But at 35 EUR it's a steal. It works great


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jan 29, 2009)

I repaired some wiring on my vehicle, and swapped out the LED in my D10 for a Cree Q3-5A today, and I'm loving my Hakko already 
My previous soldering equipment doesn't even come close to it


----------

